# Let's talk about your DIY hunts out of state...



## Arrow3 (Jul 19, 2015)

It's hot and maybe talking about hunts will help pass the time. 

For the last 3 years me and some friends have went out to the Mississippi delta and hunting public land for a few days in January.  We have hunted WMA's exclusively and while we haven't slaughtered them we have always killed a good many and variety of ducks. 

This year I'm not sure what we are gonna do. If anyone has any suggestions on places to go feel free to shoot me a PM. I'm also willing to help out with info on what I've learned hunting the public land in Ms over the last few years if someone wants to swap some info. 

Florida may be a possibility this year but it looks like that would be a diver hunt exclusively.  Here's some birds over the last couple of years...


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 20, 2015)

No, I'm sorry, but that is not helpful!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 20, 2015)

Love those wigeon!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 20, 2015)

Some parts of FLA are along way from the big cities . Do not expect mallards. Allot of areas are just as bad as GA but I think you will come out better if you scout now and get to know some locals. Good luck!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 20, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Some parts of FLA are along way from the big cities . Do not expect mallards. Allot of areas are just as bad as GA but I think you will come out better if you scout now and get to know some locals. Good luck!



I'm not expecting mallards. That's why I said it would be a diver hunt. I have a friend that lives in Panama city. He kills a bunch of divers so the scouting will be done.


----------



## andyparm (Jul 20, 2015)

Head to SELA every year for the first week of the season. Fishing and hunting with pretty good and some times really good results. Hunting the MS river up near Memphis the last few years has been really good too. Looking to do Florida this year myself. A buddy had an area dialed in last year so hoping to capitalize on some of his knowledge. Three very different types of hunting for sure. Salt potholes in LA, big river/timber in Memphis, and big wide open water in Florida. Hoping to sneak out for all three this year. Work may have something to say about it...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 21, 2015)

andyparm said:


> Head to SELA every year for the first week of the season. Fishing and hunting with pretty good and some times really good results. Hunting the MS river up near Memphis the last few years has been really good too. Looking to do Florida this year myself. A buddy had an area dialed in last year so hoping to capitalize on some of his knowledge. Three very different types of hunting for sure. Salt potholes in LA, big river/timber in Memphis, and big wide open water in Florida. Hoping to sneak out for all three this year. Work may have something to say about it...



Sounds like a great year!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 21, 2015)

We hunted Alabama last season. ended up with a goose and a couple ducks, but gained a ton of knowledge.  Plan on hunting Louisiana this year and would like to try Maine too in the next few years.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 22, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> We hunted Alabama last season. ended up with a goose and a couple ducks, but gained a ton of knowledge.  Plan on hunting Louisiana this year and would like to try Maine too in the next few years.



I would love to hunt Maine too. Plus it gets good way before it does anywhere down south.


----------



## jritchey65 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ive heard of North Carolina having some decent sea duck hunts, anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 22, 2015)

jritchey65 said:


> Ive heard of North Carolina having some decent sea duck hunts, anybody have any experience with this?


I have been up there but not self guided. I am all about doing it yourself but a man must know his limitations. I didn't have the equipment or right boat for the job so i went guided several years back. It was fun and fairly inexpensive for what it was. You can expect mostly surfs and black scoters, and if you get really lucky maybe a white wing or long tail. Fun trip though for sure.


----------



## jritchey65 (Jul 23, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I have been up there but not self guided. I am all about doing it yourself but a man must know his limitations. I didn't have the equipment or right boat for the job so i went guided several years back. It was fun and fairly inexpensive for what it was. You can expect mostly surfs and black scoters, and if you get really lucky maybe a white wing or long tail. Fun trip though for sure.



That is exactly what im looking for, just wanna go shoot some scoters.  I would go with a guide for the first time so I can figure things out.  I am like you though, I like to do things for myself.  It is cheaper for one and you can do everything at your own pace. Care to give some advice on a good place to look for?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 23, 2015)

JRitchey I went out with a guide that was recommended to me by a friend that went out with him and had success. His name is Adam Jones and he hunts out of Engelhard , NC. I had the same idea as you about learning and then going back, but after hunting in 4-5 ft. rollers the second day I decided my 18ft. boat wasn't big enough haha (unless you had a really calm day). The hunting in itself is just like big water diver hunting to me. Big long lines set up over feeding grounds and they would just swing right in. It was a fun time for sure. http://www.ajseaducksandswans.com/


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 23, 2015)

We did very well in the timber in Arkie last year... Me and krazybronco spent 10 days out there... Best hunting trip I've had....


----------



## jritchey65 (Jul 24, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> JRitchey I went out with a guide that was recommended to me by a friend that went out with him and had success. His name is Adam Jones and he hunts out of Engelhard , NC. I had the same idea as you about learning and then going back, but after hunting in 4-5 ft. rollers the second day I decided my 18ft. boat wasn't big enough haha (unless you had a really calm day). The hunting in itself is just like big water diver hunting to me. Big long lines set up over feeding grounds and they would just swing right in. It was a fun time for sure. http://www.ajseaducksandswans.com/



Thanks for the info.  Ill definitely check him out!


----------



## awoods (Aug 9, 2015)

Arrow3 said:


> It's hot and maybe talking about hunts will help pass the time.
> 
> For the last 3 years me and some friends have went out to the Mississippi delta and hunting public land for a few days in January.  We have hunted WMA's exclusively and while we haven't slaughtered them we have always killed a good many and variety of ducks.
> 
> ...




My family lives in the delta (greenwood) and out side of Gernada. My family has hunted that area for generations. What part of the delta were you hunting? Malmaison used to be really good but it gets hit hard...have to go back a ways. Not sure if you are familiar with the Scatters but it has been really hot the last few years (has limited walk in). If you plan a trip back to MS, consider Gernada lake, we hunted the backwaters last year (since the WMAs and federal lands were packed) and killed a nice assortment (mallards, gadwalls, geese, 2 redheads and a green wing. Actually my profile pic is from Gernada lake.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 9, 2015)

I like out of state hunts.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 10, 2015)

king killer delete said:


> Some parts of FLA are along way from the big cities . Do not expect mallards. Allot of areas are just as bad as GA but I think you will come out better if you scout now and get to know some locals. Good luck!



There are no ducks in Florida ... move along please!


----------

